# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjejeni kete

## Rev12

cfare vjen 2 here ne moment 1 here ne minute dhe asnjehere ne 100 vite

----------


## Gj.Fishta

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......... se di !

----------


## dr_iton

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, mua mu duk se e di!

----------


## ooooo

e paskan gjet parashkruesit MMM

----------


## ganimet

a ka lidhca.....

----------

